# OpenGL Interfaces

## judepereira

Hey i have this problem: This is the result of cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux kernelParadise 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 19 April 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 19 09:37:04 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

Can anyone help me with this?

I have Direct Rendering  :Arrow: 

----------

## Abraxas

What graphics card are you using and what driver?

----------

## judepereira

I'm using a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01) with a driver of VIA whiich works fine on video.

----------

## judepereira

Okay, I've found a solution to this. In my xorg.conf, GLcore was loading before glx loaded. I changed that and now it's no more showing me that error. But when i play any game, take or example ppracer, when the race starts, I end up in a hard lockup, I thought that by solving the GLX, it would have worked. Can you give me futher advice?

----------

## Abraxas

 *judepereira wrote:*   

> Okay, I've found a solution to this. In my xorg.conf, GLcore was loading before glx loaded. I changed that and now it's no more showing me that error. But when i play any game, take or example ppracer, when the race starts, I end up in a hard lockup, I thought that by solving the GLX, it would have worked. Can you give me futher advice?

 

Can you run glxgears without lockup?

----------

## StarDragon

Taking out glcore altogehter might help as well. Don't really think you need it.

----------

## judepereira

Sorry for the delay. Anyways, yes i can run glxgears fine.

It shows me that my framerate is:

241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.079 FPS

243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.425 FPS

243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.464 FPS

243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.487 FPS

233 frames in 5.0 seconds = 46.344 FPS

in fullscreen.

Futher, again as suggested, removing glcore from my xorg.conf does not help.

It's the same.....HARD LOCKUP

----------

## bunder

 *judepereira wrote:*   

> Sorry for the delay. Anyways, yes i can run glxgears fine.
> 
> It shows me that my framerate is:
> 
> 241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.079 FPS
> ...

 

that looks kinda low... can we see a full glxinfo output?

----------

## judepereira

the complete glxinfo output

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: VIA Technology

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.5.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

----------

